# Question for Owners/Strut Snafu



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Does anyone feel the love from GM ??....... Yeah that's what I thought. What should we do ?????? We are here as friends and brothers as we have purchased the GTO.(30k+) The question is can we come together as one to expedite a resolution as well as some sort of compensation for GM's Snafu ??? I will gladly kick in $200.00 for anyone (Legal Counsel welcome) that initiates an action to rectify this and award affected persons. ENUFF SAID.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Are you talking class action suit? I think you should file a complaint with the NHTSA (although I generally loath the entity). Save your money and let your dealer fix the problem. If the struts on your car are leaking, let them change them out for you. 

Have you experienced any actual loss because of it? Wages, injuries etc. Without solid evidence of damage, it will be difficult to mount a suit. What would you sue for?

Im not a lawyer, just moderately informed. A suit would be a major pain in the backside. I would think that GM would be considering a campaign on this issue (recall) If enough of us report the problem. I am not certain that the leak is a safety issue, but it has not happened to my car (yet - I have the affected build date) It may affect the safety of the car, I just don't know.

Post your complaint on the NHTSA Website!


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Are you talking class action suit? I think you should file a complaint with the NHTSA (although I generally loath the entity). Save your money and let your dealer fix the problem. If the struts on your car are leaking, let them change them out for you.
> 
> Have you experienced any actual loss because of it? Wages, injuries etc. Without solid evidence of damage, it will be difficult to mount a suit. What would you sue for?
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for your feedback...makes sense....although I have already filed a formal complaint with the NHTSA over 2 months ago I and can only guess which file it was directed to depending how much GM lobby money was floating around this term. I however can comment with proof and authority of a certain situation involving my Ford Explorer tires back in 1998 where I was eventually awarded a cash award only after the NHSTA acknowledged a problem with the firestone tires after many deaths. Now I know this is an extreme comparison (or is it ?) but for dealers to continue to send buyers with strut problems on their way as if everything is fine until a replacement part arrives is gross negligence. I am not an attorney but am well informed and not swayed by any partisan slush fund and will never be.


----------

